# Soon-to-be cockapoo owner



## Terrynp (Mar 15, 2016)

Will get our Cockapoo on May 1st. Looking forward to it! I know it's going to be lots of work, but I'm retired now, so feel I have the time to put in to the training, so we'll hopefully end up with a well behaved dog.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome, the "work" is play really when you have lots of time to do it. Except for the accidents/nipping/chewing and stealing part.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Exciting! Do you have any pics? Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:welcome:
Be prepared to smile and laugh more than you have ever done once you bring home your Cockapoo - furry clowns with huge hearts, plenty of bounce and just enough mischievousness to ensure life is never dull.
I cannot think of a better way to make the most of your retirement.
The work you put in will make your dog into the best lifetime companion.
Let us know more about your pup to be


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello and a big :welcome :to :ilmc: what a great way to spend your retirement. Maybe I should retire then I can get another poo
Have you decided on a name yet or have any pictures we can have a look at ?


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

How lovely. I got Freddie 11 weeks ago and I waited until I retired to get my first dog. It's hard work, but really fun and the love you get back is immense. Enjoy!


----------



## Terrynp (Mar 15, 2016)

*Thank-you for the Welcome!*

Thanks everyone for the welcome! Yes, we have pick a name. She will be Molly Bawn. If I can figure out how to post a picture I will. Three more sleeps till she comes home.


----------

